# Anflug GTR-MASTER project.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

It was getting time that japanese tuners wake up and rip the GTR in to pieces, we have seen enough splitters and carbon detailing to be honest in the last 3 years . . . .:chuckle:

From the blured secret concept design, looks like Abflug doesn`t go the conservative way on this. Looks like a complete wide bodykit as the GT1 one, with the difference that the rear and probably the front bumper as well gets a complete different design. Now this might shock most of you estate agents, but its regfreshing to see new stuff that goes more in the form direction, rather then function.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Quite like that rear.... need to see it finished.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Sad day for the GTR....:chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

So what is next thing you to do?

Are you going to respray it?

Please tell me more about this project.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

enshiu said:


> So what is next thing you to do?
> 
> Are you going to respray it?
> 
> Please tell me more about this project.


What do you mean??? Its a Abflug project:
Abflug Website�bƒAƒuƒtƒ‰ƒbƒO
Abflug Arde


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> Sad day for the GTR....:chuckle:


Did you say that about the calsonic 34?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Did you say that about the calsonic 34?


Do you check apples against bananas.....

I don´t like bodykits...and everything that has more form then function isn´t after my taste....i don´t see the reason to make a wide car wider....you can fit 345 tyres under the car....without even touching the body....so why...:sadwavey:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Do you check apples against bananas.....
> 
> I don´t like bodykits...and everything that has more form then function isn´t after my taste....i don´t see the reason to make a wide car wider....you can fit 345 tyres under the car....without even touching the body....so why...:sadwavey:


Well, we are all happy the howl world is not just about "YOU" and "YOUR" taste.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Well, we are all happy the howl world is not just about "YOU" and "YOUR" taste.


Nobody has to be interested in my taste,so keep your lips closed....simple.

Make some polls,do some pictures from your GTR and post some other offtopic...

You asked for opinions....i gave mine...its useless to have a widebodykit on a GTR....apart from that is the "Abflug"kits the worlds most ugly kits available...not seen one that looks good yet...

btw....Abflug is a strange name for a bodykit company or for a company which has to do in the widest way with spoilers & downforce.....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks a bit homemade imho


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Whats the car in the black/white banner in the first post?

Is that an RX7 or a highly modified R35..


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

Alias23 said:


> Whats the car in the black/white banner in the first post?
> 
> Is that an RX7 or a highly modified R35..


It is probably the way this project will turn out.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

If thats the case then i think it could be quite interesting. However agree with previous post it is wide enougth!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Its about form , not about function . . . if you are able to understand these words, you may be capable to make an even more complicated thought, which is that people who look for form, don`t care about track performance, racing tuning and anything in to that direction. They like to enjoy form over function, and because of this, they are bored to death with standard cars or tuned cars that compromise design rules for functionality.
Its like looking at your GTR and thinking it could just look better and more individual, . . . creative and excentric peeps then just change the car inside out in way it suits their individual taste . . . and really don`t care if the car can still do a 7:22 on the Ring, which is anyway bullox pathos, if you don`t race or drive like a fool on public roads.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Its about form , not about function . . . if you are able to understand these words, you may be capable to make an even more complicated thought, which is that people who look for form, don`t care about track performance, racing tuning and anything in to that direction. They like to enjoy form over function, and because of this, they are bored to death with standard cars or tuned cars that compromise design rules for functionality.
> Its like looking at your GTR and thinking it could just look better and more individual, . . . creative and excentric peeps then just change the car inside out in way it suits their individual taste . . . and really don`t care if the car can still do a 7:22 on the Ring, which is anyway bullox pathos, if you don`t race or drive like a fool on public roads.



If its about form....i would own a Lambo....or anything like this....its about bang for your buck....and nothing else comes close to the GTR....

When your out in the evening looking for a new girlfriend(not something to F*** for one night)....how do you choose....do you say,on,this girl looks like the one i want or do you say...if i would spend 25grand on here at the beautyclinic for face,ass,boobs etc...i could like here....

I choose the first way for my wife and for my cars......if i don´t like it how it is,i don´t buy it(ok,didn´t buy my wife and still love here) :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> If its about form....i would own a Lambo....or anything like this....its about bang for your buck....and nothing else comes close to the GTR....
> 
> When your out in the evening looking for a new girlfriend(not something to F*** for one night)....how do you choose....do you say,on,this girl looks like the one i want or do you say...if i would spend 25grand on here at the beautyclinic for face,ass,boobs etc...i could like here....
> 
> I choose the first way for my wife and for my cars......if i don´t like it how it is,i don´t buy it(ok,didn´t buy my wife and still love here) :chuckle:



In tree posts you have only talked about your own taste. . . . so we got it . . . really, . . . now would you please go fiddle on your engine and leave this thread to people who have something else to say.

Thank you.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> In tree posts you have only talked about your own taste. . . . so we got it . . . really, . . . now would you please go fiddle on your engine and leave this thread to people who have something else to say.
> 
> Thank you.


I can only speak for myself.....how should i know other peoples taste....please help me....i really need your help...:chuckle::chuckle:

btw...i have fiddled on my engine today....


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I think it looks aweful but I would certainly keep an open mind till completed.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I really like the plywood spoiler struts, they are the sort of mod most competent DIY'ers can achieve so it gets a big thumbs up from me:thumbsup:





































As if! It's probably going to look the same as the Tommy Kaira creation. Sorry, I don't like extreme form changes. Subtle changes to form whilst extending the function has to be they way to go. My opinion only though.


----------



## ramon (Aug 30, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> If its about form....i would own a Lambo....or anything like this....its about bang for your buck....and nothing else comes close to the GTR....
> 
> When your out in the evening looking for a new girlfriend(not something to F*** for one night)....how do you choose....do you say,on,this girl looks like the one i want or do you say...if i would spend 25grand on here at the beautyclinic for face,ass,boobs etc...i could like here....
> 
> I choose the first way for my wife and for my cars......if i don´t like it how it is,i don´t buy it(ok,didn´t buy my wife and still love here) :chuckle:


how is it that you prefer arguing with chavs :chuckle: rather than answering emails from customers who'd like to have a new clutch installed?

anyway, i find the comparison 'finding a life partner' vs chavving up a piece of tin.... errrr.....frightening


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ramon said:


> how is it that you prefer arguing with chavs :chuckle: rather than answering emails from customers who'd like to have a new clutch installed?
> 
> anyway, i find the comparison 'finding a life partner' vs chavving up a piece of tin.... errrr.....frightening


IIRC i answered your email regarding clutch....you need to tell me what you want and you will get it...i told you what i would install in your car...Exedy twinplate:wavey:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

after you have done this bodywork.

What paint are you going to respray it on your carbody?


----------

